

Comcast's answer to Google Fiber - Vraxx
http://time.com/money/3957600/comcasts-gigabit-internet-price/

======
AdmiralAsshat
I think Comcast missed the "affordable" part of Google's Fiber pitch.

------
skorecky
ಠ_ಠ

------
dummy7953
Comcast - mediocrity is an improvement.

